# Diagrama de conexión interna de teclado tablet



## jamesoro (Nov 3, 2013)

Buenos días, alguien tiene por hay un esquema de como van conectadas las teclas internamente o mejor dicho la configuración de un teclado de esos pequeños que vienen con las tablets, es para un projecto. gracias


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 3, 2013)

esos teclados tienen un microcontrolador para conectarse via USB lo que supongo ya sabes, y pues mas que diagrama te recomendaría que lo destapes y sigas las lineas tu mismo, seguramente cada fabricante los hace diferentes.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 3, 2013)

Son teclados usb "normales" si quieres puedes usar un arduino Leonardo para emular un teclado y ratón usb


----------



## jamesoro (Nov 10, 2013)

pues gracias en eso ando buscando un teclado malo para sacar el diagrama, por que lo google y nada que lo encontre, de todas formas gracias y ya pondre el diagra*ma* para alguien que lo ne*c*e*s*ite


----------



## Scooter (Nov 11, 2013)

Eso depende de cada modelo, esencialmente filas y columnas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 15, 2018)

Aqui encontré como hacerlo tu mismo:

Esta claro, reciclar tecnología para crear nuevas cosas es una premisa de Fab Lab Leon, donde yo colaboro. Así que siempre intentamos reaprovechar todo aquello que podemos. Ademas necesitaba algún tipo de Input para mi Maquina Recreativa Arcade, es decir, algo con el que conectar los botones al PC viejo que lo maneja. Así que es perfecto para esto.

¿Que necesito?

Repasemos:

- 1 teclado viejo

- Tijeras, cutter o destornilladores para desmontar la carcasa del teclado.

- Un cable tipo "breadboard" macho-macho, o un trozo de cable pelado también servirá.

- Un pc, una hoja de papel y un lápiz.

Vamos allá!

*Step 1: Consiguiendo La Electronica*

Realmente de nuestro teclado (sea de carcasa de plástico o de carcasa blandita, como el que pongo en el ejemplo) solo queremos la electrónica interna, una plaquita electrónica que codifica cada tecla y la manda por el cable USB o PS2 convertida en carácter ASCII.

Así que lo primero que hay que hacer es desmontar el teclado. En caso de carcasa dura tendréis que desatornillar, en este caso solo hay que cortar y quitar el plástico que lo recubre.

Por dentro de este teclado hay dos planchas donde van dibujados los circuitos. Eso no nos importa, lo único que queremos es ver la placa electrónica. Asi que tirar con todo lo que tengáis que tirar, romper y desmontar.

*Step 2: Codificando El Teclado*

Una vez que tenemos la electrónica accesible, veréis que hay un cable que viene desde el PC (sea USB o PS2), de ahí llega a la placa electrónica del teclado (cuyo chip probablemente lo tengáis tapado por un pegote de plástico) y luego habrá dos grupos de conectores soldados, desde donde saldrán las conexiones a cada una de las teclas del teclado.

Estas conexiones salen de dos grupos de conectores al borde de la placa. Habrá un grupo grande (al que vamos a llamar Y) y que en mi caso tiene 18 conectores. Hay otro grupo pequeño de conexiones (Lo llamaremos grupo X) que tiene 8 conectores. Estos números de conexiones dependerá de cada placa.

Así para crea un carácter, necesitamos cerrar el circuito (puentear) un conector de Y con un conector de X. Cada una de las combinaciones de un conector Y con uno X devolverá por pantalla un carácter ASCII (una letra, un numero,un símbolo, o una acción del ordenador, como puede ser INICIO, o MAYUS, o ESC)

*Identificando cada "par".*

Ahora tenemos que saber que conector X e Y identifican a cada uno de los caracteres. Para ello enchufamos el teclado al ordenador, y abrimos un programa de edición de texto (bloc de notas, gedit o cualquier editor de texto). Una vez abierto, cogeremos el cable que usaremos como puenteador (en mi caso un cable de prototipar Arduino) e iremos probando combinaciones, punteando un conector Y y a la vez un conector X.

Al principio hacerlo a boleo, para que veáis que os escribe caracteres en la pantalla. Después de haber jugado un rato, habrá que ponerse a trabajar mas metódicamente.

Coger un papel y un lápiz/boli. Hacer una cuadricula de 18 columnas y 8 filas y numeráis con numero cada fila y columna. Ahora cogemos el cable puenteador y puenteáis el conector 1 del grupo Y con el conector 1 del grupo X....¿que sale por pantalla? bien, si os sale un carácter, debéis apuntar ese carácter en la casilla 1Y-1X.

Así repetimos esta operación con cada celda, que corresponde con una posición X e Y

¿Y si no sale carácter?, bueno, hay algunas teclas como AV PAG, FIN, F1 o similares que nos será mas difícil de identificar. Lo que podemos hacer es tratar de encontrar un software de teclado por pantalla que nos identifique que tecla estamos pulsando.

Tener cuidado por que algunas combinaciones de Y+X puede que reinicie el equipo, o lo lleve a hibernación...no os asustéis, solo no volver a combinarlos jejejee.

Poco a poco iremos rellenando la tabla, para despues poder identificar cada par que nos escribe un caracter concreto en la pantalla.

*GHOSTING:*
Es cuando al apretar varias letras del teclado, bloquean el funcionamiento de otras teclas. Asi no podremos tener combinaciones de ciertas teclas, por que usan el mismo camino electrico que otras.

*Tomado de Instructables*


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 27, 2018)

gracias, tenia alguna idea pero no asi de clara,


----------

